# Fax Server



## Leeisok (Apr 22, 2015)

I have set up a Fax Server on our Server 2008 R2 machine. I have assigned the role and shared the printer. I am able to connect to the shared Fax printer from workstations but when I go to print to it from any workstation I get a screen saying "choose a fax modem or server"...

When I choose to connect to a fax server on my network I get a dialogue that the mentioned fax server is not available. I have setup the permissions for everyone to print and manage the printer. Not sure what I am doing wrong. Can someone help me?

Thankshttp://forums.techguy.org/report.php?p=9072508​


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

closing duplicate http://forums.techguy.org/networking/1147037-problems-connecting-fax-server.html
Please do not duplicate posts here

If you would like the thread moved to a different forum - click on the report button and ask to be moved


----------

